# ذنب ابي



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هل سيحمل اولادي ذنبي الذي قمت انا فقط بارتكابه
كما حملت انا ذنب ابي ادم  عليه السلام دون ان افعله


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل سيحمل اولادي ذنبي الذي قمت انا فقط بارتكابه
> كما حملت انا ذنب ابي ادم عليه السلام دون ان افعله


ما هذا الهراء ..ومن قال انك حملت ذنب ادم .


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ما هذا الهراء ..ومن قال انك حملت ذنب ادم .


هل لم احمل ذنب ادم وقام المسيح بالفداء لكي لا احمله

للعلم انا هنا لا تعود علي المحب للرب بل تعود علي اي انسان يتحدث
قبل الصلب او بعده


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل لم احمل ذنب ادم وقام المسيح بالفداء لكي لا احمله
> 
> للعلم انا هنا لا تعود علي المحب للرب بل تعود علي اي انسان يتحدث
> قبل الصلب او بعده


خطأ برضوا .. سؤال ينم عن عدم وجود سابق معرفة بالعقيدة المسيحية .

هل مستعد تسمع اجابة سؤالك .. ولا لأ ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياحبيبى انت محملتش ذنب ادم كل واحد بيحمل ذنب نفسه
انت حملت نتايج خطية ادم وهو فساد الطبيعة البشرية
بس ادم سقط وعوقب ادم على سقطته
وانت بطبيعتك الفاسدة ستقوم بسقطات وتعديات وخطايا عليها سيكون مصيرك
وليس على ذنب ادم
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> خطأ برضوا .. سؤال ينم عن عدم وجود سابق معرفة بالعقيدة المسيحية .
> 
> هل مستعد تسمع اجابة سؤالك .. ولا لأ ؟


*اة يا ابن الملك المحب للرب بيحب يسمع ولما بيفهم بيقول هو مش بيجادل جدال عقيم هو فعلا داخل يفهم 
متقلقش هو هيسمعك*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> هل سيحمل اولادي ذنبي الذي قمت انا فقط بارتكابه
> كما حملت انا ذنب ابي ادم  عليه السلام دون ان افعله


يجيبك الكتاب المقدس في سفر  إرميا الأصحاح 31 

[q-bible]29 فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ لاَ يَقُولُونَ بَعْدُ: [الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا حِصْرِماً وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ]. 
30 بَلْ: [كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ]. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ يَأْكُلُ الْحِصْرِمَ تَضْرَسُ أَسْنَانُهُ. [/q-bible]

و أيضا في سفر حزقيال الأصحاح 18 

[q-bible]2[مَا لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَضْرِبُونَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, قَائِلِينَ: الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا الْحِصْرِمَ وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ؟
3 حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, لاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدُ أَنْ تَضْرِبُوا هَذَا الْمَثَلَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 
5 وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, 
6 لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 
7 وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 
8 وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ 
9 وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.[/q-bible]


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياحبيبى انت محملتش ذنب ادم كل واحد بيحمل ذنب نفسه
> انت حملت نتايج خطية ادم وهو فساد الطبيعة البشرية
> بس ادم سقط وعوقب ادم على سقطته
> وانت بطبيعتك الفاسدة ستقوم بسقطات وتعديات وخطايا عليها سيكون مصيرك
> ...



انا عارف اللي انت بتقوله ده
سوالي ليه احمل انا نتيجه خطيه ذنب ادم رغم اني لم افعلها
كل واحد يعمل خطيئه يتحمل هو نتائجها
لماذا فسدت طبيعتي رغم اني لم افعل شي يستوجب ذلك بل الفاعل هو ابي وليس انا
باربت تكون فهمت قصدي

وهل لو انا اخطئت سيتحمل ابنائي نتيجه اخطائي معي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*



اة يا ابن الملك المحب للرب بيحب يسمع ولما بيفهم بيقول هو مش بيجادل جدال عقيم هو فعلا داخل يفهم 
متقلقش هو هيسمعك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*على كلمتك يا استاذ شمس الحق .. هلقى الشبكة .

سأضيف على كلام الحبيب شمس الحق 
بص اخى الحبيب المحب للرب .
الله لن يحاسبنى قائلا .. ليه اكلت من الشجرة ؟؟

بص الحكاية من الاول..
الله خلق ادم كلى الطهارة ،ولكن بسبب الشيطان فقد عصى ادم ربه ولم يعود كلى الطهارة بل اصبح له طبيعة مختلفة خاطئة .
عندما نقول اننا ورثنا خطية ادم .. فنحن نقصد اننا ورثنا ( الطبيعة الخاطئة ) التى اكتسبها ادم بعد الخطية .. ولذلك لا يوجد انسان واحد على كوكب الارض لم يخطئ خطية واحدة .. فالكل عصى الله . حتى الانبياء فلهم سقطات .اذاً نحن لم نرث خطية ( اكل الشجرة ) بل ورثنا طبيعة شريرة ( العصيان  ).
وعلشان كده المفروض ان كل البشر يروحوا الجهنم .. لان الله سبق وحذر ادم موضحا له عقوبة الخطية من قبل حتى ان يخطئ .

لكن الله رحيم .. فهو وعد ادم بان ( ابن المرأة والمقصود هو المسيح ) سيسحق رأس الحية ( الشيطان ) ,

فجاء المسيح بلا خطية مقدما الفداء عن كل البشر الذين استحقوا الموت عن عصيانهم وخطياهم .

لا يرث اى انسان خطية ابيه .
الله قالها فى الكتاب المقدس بطريقة صريحة .
( حزقيال 18 )

4 هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الابْنِ، كِلاَهُمَا لِي. اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 

19 «وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الابْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الابْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا.
20 اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. اَلابْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ، وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الابْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ، وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ.


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا عارف اللي انت بتقوله ده
> سوالي ليه احمل انا نتيجه خطيه ذنب ادم رغم اني لم افعلها
> كل واحد يعمل خطيئه يتحمل هو نتائجها
> لماذا فسدت طبيعتي رغم اني لم افعل شي يستوجب ذلك بل الفاعل هو ابي وليس انا
> ...


*ايوة لانك انت فى صلب ادم مش كائن منفصل عنه
لو ابواك فقراء انت هتتطلع فقير
ولو ابواك حكماء انت هتتطلع حكيم
ولو ابواك اغنبياء انت هتتطلع غنى
دى قانون الطبيعة والحياة منقدرش نتمرد عليه زى مكان ابويا انا هكون
ابويا طبيعته فاسدة وساقطة وبالتالى انا هطله فاسد وساقط زيه
المعضلة هل فى حل ولالا 
ايه ذنب طفل طلع فقير ليه مطلعش فى اسرة غنيه
ايه ذنب طفل طلع ذكائه على قده زى ابوه وامه ليه مطلعش عبقرى
ايه ذنب طفل مولود بالسكر زى ابوه مطلش صحيح معافى ليه
لان قانون الوراثة وقانون الطبيعة يحتم علينا ان الزرع يحمل نفس الصفات البيولوجية للبذور 
واحنا بذورنا فسدت بالخطية
فهل تجنى من الشوك عنبا ومن الحسك تينا*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخطية مرض روحى اصاب ابوانا الاولين والى هذا اليوم المرض سارى فى جسد البشرية 
ليس لنا ان نتمرد على قانون الحياة والوراثة ونقول ليه اخدت حاجة مش ذنبى 
لانى جاى من صلب فاسد والصلب الفاسد بيخرج نفس الفساد 
اللى فعلا هتتحاسب عليه انك مجاهدتش وحاولت تخف من المرض وسبت نفسك وقولت مانا كدا كدا هموت اتعب ليه
لا فى حل ومش هتموت 
بالوراثة اخدنا الفساد وباختيارنا اخدنا العلاج *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> انا عارف اللي انت بتقوله ده
> سوالي ليه احمل انا نتيجه خطيه ذنب ادم رغم اني لم افعلها
> كل واحد يعمل خطيئه يتحمل هو نتائجها
> لماذا فسدت طبيعتي رغم اني لم افعل شي يستوجب ذلك بل الفاعل هو ابي وليس انا
> ...



هل لو حضرتك عندك إيدز و تزوجت من امرأة عندها إيدز
الطفل ذنبه ايه يطلع مريض بنفس المرض؟

هذا هو قانون الكون ، الطبيعة تتوارث

الخطية أفسدت الطبيعة البشرية ، و نحن أخذنا هذه الطبيعة من أبونا آدم ، كما أخذنا منه الجسد وهكذا

لكن لا أحد يتحمل خطيئة أحد ، لأن الجميع أخطاوا و أعوزهم مجد الله​


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> بالوراثة اخدنا الفساد وباختيارنا اخدنا العلاج *



يا شمس برغم اعتراضي الكبير علي موضوع الوراثه والوراثه البيولوجيه ده
ومع كل مثل ضربته لتثبيت فكرتك انا ممكن اضرب مثل يضاد المثل الذي ضربت ويفقد فكرتك ثبتها

الا اني ساطلب منك توضيح بسيط
انت تقصد بالعلاج هنا الايمان بالسيد المسيح
فهل بعد ان امن المسيحيين بالسيد المسيح
اصبحت نفسهم صالحه ولا يرتكبون الاخطاء وتخلصت من الفساد الذي اصابها بسبب الوراثه من ادم ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> يا شمس برغم اعتراضي الكبير علي موضوع الوراثه والوراثه البيولوجيه ده
> ومع كل مثل ضربته لتثبيت فكرتك انا ممكن اضرب مثل يضاد المثل الذي ضربت ويفقد فكرتك ثبتها
> 
> الا اني ساطلب منك توضيح بسيط
> ...


*ايوة تخلصوا تماما من الفساد
بس لسه فى infectious diseases 
امراض معدية من بيئة ملوثة لابد وان يتاثر بيها من يعيش فيها 
لذا وضع التوبة والاعتراف لتجديد فعالية تجديد الطبيعة فى الولادة الجديدة بالماء والروح
فى المعمودية والتجديد تخلصنا من المرض الوراثى
وفى التوبة والاعتراف نتخلص من اى مرض مكتسب من البيئة المحيطة
من يجدد نفسه ويعيش حياة توبة مستمرة لن يقدر عليه ملوثات العالم 
واللى هيسيب نفسه هعيش فى مستنقع الخطية من جديد *


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسيح جاء ليخلصنا من نتاج خطيئة ادم 
فبخطيئة ادم اغلقت ابواب الملكوت السماوي

و المسيح بموته و قيامته فتح ابواب الملكوت من جديد لينعم بها كل من امن بفداء المسيح على الصليب​*


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ايوة تخلصوا تماما من الفساد
> بس لسه فى infectious diseases
> امراض معدية من بيئة ملوثة لابد وان يتاثر بيها من يعيش فيها
> لذا وضع التوبة والاعتراف لتجديد فعالية تجديد الطبيعة فى الولادة الجديدة بالماء والروح
> ...




جميل اوي
في رايك للتخلص من المرض الاول الذي اصاب ادم لزم موت المسيح بدل منا
فلماذا تغيرت الطريقه مع ابناءه لكي يتخلصوا من امراضهم المكتسبه في حاله توبه ابويهم 
او الموروثه ايضا في حاله عدم توبه ابويهم لانهم سيرثوا اخطاء ابويه المباشرين بنفس الطريقه التي ورث بها مرض ادم  الي التوبه فقط


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميل اوي
> في رايك للتخلص من المرض الاول الذي اصاب ادم لزم موت المسيح بدل منا
> فلماذا تغيرت الطريقه مع ابناءه لكي يتخلصوا من امراضهم المكتسبه في حاله توبه ابويهم
> او الموروثه ايضا في حاله عدم توبه ابويهم لانهم سيرثوا اخطاء ابويه المباشرين بنفس الطريقه التي ورث بها مرض ادم  الي التوبه فقط


*مش فاهم اى حاجة 
بس انا هعلق على اول جملة لانى فهمتها 
الصليب ليس السبب الرئيسى ليه تجديد الطبيعة
الصليب السبب الرئيسى ليه هو زوال العقوبة واللعنة عنا ورفع عار الخطية الواقع على جسد البشرية باكمله لما تمم المسيح ذلك العار وقبله فى جسده الخاص النائب عن جسد البشرية باكمله
وفيه تمت المصالحة
من نتائج المصالحة ارسل الله روحه القدوس 
يبقى اصبح من نتائج الصليب اللى هى مصالحة الاب مع البشر من خلال الابن تجديد طبيعة البشر واسترداد الصورة البهية اللى خلقهم الله عليها بالروح القدوس والميلاد الفوقانى 
يبقى نصلحها شوية
لزم موت المسيح لازالة العار والعقوبة وبالتالى تتم المصاحالة وبالتالى يسكب الله روحه على كل بشر قبله فتتم التجديد بالروح 
يبقى التجديد نتيجة للصليب والمصالحة وليس السبب الرئيسى
من اول كلامك فلماذا تغيرت انا مش فاهم ياريت توضحه اكتر *


----------



## Critic (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا عارف اللي انت بتقوله ده
> سوالي ليه احمل انا نتيجه خطيه ذنب ادم رغم اني لم افعلها
> كل واحد يعمل خطيئه يتحمل هو نتائجها


 
*لان ادم هو ممثل البشرية*

*تخيل لو رئيس جمهوريتك شتم رئيس امريكا فأعلنت الحرب عليكم*
*هل هتقول و انا مالى انا ذنبى ايه مش انا اللى غلطت مش هحارب !*
*و لا لا ملناش دعوة باللى عملوا الريس !*

*انت انسان ايضا*
*و لو كنت مكان ادم لأخطات نفس الخطية فأنت ليس اقوى منه و لا احكم منه امام الشيطان*

*لم ترث خطيته بل ورثت طبيعته التى فسدت*

*قل لى من اين ستحصل على طبيعة نقية ان كان ابوك ملوث بالخطية ؟*


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> من اول كلامك فلماذا تغيرت انا مش فاهم ياريت توضحه اكتر *



 انا هحاول اقول السوال بطريقه اخري

ادم فسدت طبيعته والسبب معصيته لله 
الانسان فسدت طبيعته والسبب انه ابن ادم فقط

طيب تم الخلاص لادم وابناءه من ذنب ادم بالفداء اي الطريقه للتخلص من خطيئه ادم كانت بموت المسيح

طيب ابي ارتكب خطيئه لكي  يتخلص منه تكفيه التوبه فقط 
رغم ان ممكن يكون ابي قتل وليس اكل من الشجره

طيب انا
ابي لم يتب يبقي انا هورث طبيعته الفاسده مما فعله ادم بالاضافه لطبيعته التي ازدادت فسادا بسبب خطيئته هو

المسيح خلص الانسان من فساد الطبيعه التي نتجت من خطيئه ادم
فمن يخلص الانسان من فساد الطبيعه الذي زاد من خطيئه ابي وورثه الانسان
ياريت اكون عرفت اوضح قصدي


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *لان ادم هو ممثل البشرية*
> 
> *تخيل لو رئيس جمهوريتك شتم رئيس امريكا فأعلنت الحرب عليكم*



الرئيس انا اخترته ليكون ممثل لي
اما ادم لم اختاره ليكون ممثل لي


----------



## Critic (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> الرئيس انا اخترته ليكون ممثل لي
> اما ادم لم اختاره ليكون ممثل لي


*ما الفرق ان كان ادم او غيره ؟!*
*هل لو كنت انت مثلا لم تكن ليخدعك الشيطان ؟*

*ثم انت تخالف بهذا دينك ايضا لان الله فى كتابك اختار ادم*
*فهل تعترض على حكمة الله مثلا ؟!*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

​​ 



> طيب ابي ارتكب خطيئه لكي يتخلص منه تكفيه التوبه فقط


​ 
لا تكفيه​ 



> رغم ان ممكن يكون ابي قتل وليس اكل من الشجره


​ 
أجرة الخطية موت​ 



> طيب انا


​


> ابي لم يتب يبقي انا هورث طبيعته الفاسده مما فعله ادم​


 

هذا هو قانون الكون ، الجسد يورّث الكثير من الصفات ، و أنت ورثت الطبيعة الفاسدة ، حيث فسدت الطبيعة الانسانبة بسبب آدم

و هذا أمر طبيعي و ليس بجديد علي الطبيعة و ليس بغريب​ 
فالابن يحمل بعض أمراض والده و والدته ، فما ذنبه؟​ 



> بالاضافه لطبيعته التي ازدادت فسادا بسبب خطيئته هو


​ 
الخطيئة أفسدت الطبيعة البشرية ، الي أقصى درجة من درجات الفساد
ليس هناك قابلية لزيادة الفساد اصلا
فالانسان وصل الي قتل أخيه منذ بداية الخليقة​ 



> المسيح خلص الانسان من فساد الطبيعه التي نتجت من خطيئه ادم


​ 
خطأ ، المسيح خلّص الاتنسان من عقوبة الخطيئة التي هي موت​ 



> فمن يخلص الانسان من فساد الطبيعه الذي زاد من خطيئه ابي وورثه الانسان


​ 
يخصله انتهاء حياته علي الأرض بهذا الجسد الفاسد
و القيامة بأجساد نورانية كالملائكة ، بلا فساد​ 



> ياريت اكون عرفت اوضح قصدي


​ 
واضح
ياريتك تكون فهمت كلامي​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كل إفتراضات المحب للرب تكون صحيحه لو أوجد لنا انسان واحد فقط لم يرتكب خطيه فى حياته سوى الرب يسوع


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لحظة يا شباب بلاش تلخبطوه ، عشان يوصل لهدفه

شوف يا عزيزي ، انا تقريبا فهمت فكرتك
انت عاوز تقول ان فكرة انك ترث الطبيعة الفاسدة لآدم

دا ظلم لك ، و ليس لك فيه دخل

و انا اتفق معاك تماما و اقولك فعلا هذا ظلم ، آدم ظلم البشرية كلها
و انت تتحمل النتيجة بالنتيجة و ليس بالحكم

فكما يظلم الأب مدمن المخدرات ابنه الذي يولد بأمراض مثلا
و كما تظلم الام طفلها اذا تصرفت بشكل خاطئ اثناء الحمل فينزل الطفل مشوه جسديا

هكذا ظلمنا آدم بخطيته

و هذا لا يجعل الله ظالم ، بل جعل آدم ظالم

وصلت؟​


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> مش فقط ، لأن الجميع أخطأوا
> 
> 
> بل اخطاء ادم فقط ونحن وتحملنا تبعتها معه
> ...


ياريت تكون فهمت ما بداخلي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> بل اخطاء ادم فقط ونحن وتحملنا تبعتها معه



فعلا غلطتي اني لم استشهد بالآيات كالعادة !!

 رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ​


> لم نخطا بل وررثنا الخطيئه وهناك فرق بينهما



نحن لم نرث خطية يا عزيزي و هذا ما هلكنا ان نفهمك اياه
نحن ورثنا الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة



> وللتوضيح
> هناك فرق بين من ذهب ليزني بارادته واصيب بالايدز
> وبين من ولد من اب او ام مصابين بالايدز



و من ولد بالايدز و زني أيضا فهو خاطئ كأبويه

 المزامير الأصحاح 14 العدد 3 الْكُلُّ قَدْ زَاغُوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً *لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ*.​


> اذن ماذا يكفيه ليتخلص من خطيئته هو
> اليس بمجرد الذهاب والاعتراف تغفر ضضطءئته ويتخلص منها؟



لا ، التوبة و الاعتراف لا تكفيه ، لأنه مستحق الموت
لا يكفيه الا دم المسيح المسفوك عنه



> وبعترافه لن يحتاج الي من يحيه بل هو من سيخلص نفسه من الموت
> بتوبته



من هو الذي يخلص نفسه من الموت؟
لا أحد يستطيع



> هناك فرق بين الاصابه بمرض يودي الي الموت
> وبين خطيئه تودي الي دخول النار الي ما لانهايه



أجبتك



> وما رايك في من يعذب قبل ان يقتل اليس هذا اكثر فسادا



كل هذا فساد ، و الاكثر و الاقل وجهات نظر



> ونتيجه للخلاص تخلصنا من خطيئه ادم والتي هي فساد الطبيعه البشريه



خطأ ، الخطية ليست هي قساد الطبيعة
الخطية سببت فساد الطبيعة البشرية

كما ان انسان مدخن للسجائر ، أقلع عنها و لكن صدره مازال فاسدا بسبب التدخين



> واذا لم يقم باجساد نورانيه لن يكون قد تخلص من خطيئه وابيه



اذا



> ياريت تكون فهمت ما بداخلي



فهمتك
و للمرة الأخيرة
نحن لم نرث الخطية
نحن ورثنا الطبيعة الفاسدة
​


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> انت عاوز تقول ان فكرة انك ترث الطبيعة الفاسدة لآدم
> 
> دا ظلم لك ، و ليس لك فيه دخل
> 
> ...



جميل 
انت قلت ان ادم عليه السلام ظلم البشريه بان جعل طبيعتها فاسده

ولكن السوال
ماذا فعل الله لينقذ البشريه من ظلم ادم  الذي هو فساد الطبيعه البشريه  

الاجابه لا شي
لانه مازلت الطبيعه البشريه فاسده

وللنظر ماذا فعل الله ايضا

خلق الله ادم عليه السلام بطبيعه صالحه وعرضه للاختبار ففشل ادم في هذا الاختبار وارتكب الخطيه
فاذا لم يكن ادم قد تاب فعقوبته الموت

واذا تاب فبعد الفداء يدخل الملكوت

ولكن للننظر  الان في حال بني ادم

لهم طبيعه فاسده  وعرضهم للاختبار
وبما ان ادم عليه السلام كان بطبيعه صالحه وعصي
فمن الطبيعي ان ابناءه اصحاب الطبيعه الفاسده يعصوا ايضا
اذا تابوا يدخلو نفس الملكوت الذي سيدخله ادم عليه السلام
واذا لم يتوبوا سيموتوا نفس الذي سيموته ادم اذا لم يتب

فلاضرب مثال للتوضيح
دكتور في الجامعه وعنده طلبه كتير
اعطي واحد منهم فقط كتاب يحوي معلومات صحيحه
واعطي الاخرين كتب تحوي معلومات خاطئه

وجاء موعد الامتحان
الذي حصل علي الكتاب الصحيح لم يذاكر منه شي ودخل الامتحان 
والذين حصلوا علي الكتب الخطء قام البعض منهم بمذاكرته الكتب التي معهم مذاكره ممتازه ودخلوا ايضا الامتحان
فكانت النتيجه لم ينجح احد
فهل في رايك يعد هذا الدكتور الجامعي رجل عادل قام بالعدل بين جميع تلاميذه


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميل
> انت قلت ان ادم عليه السلام ظلم البشريه بان جعل طبيعتها فاسده


*دا قانون الطبيعة طالما الفرع طلع فاسد فالاغصان هكذا*


> ولكن السوال
> ماذا فعل الله لينقذ البشريه من ظلم ادم  الذي هو فساد الطبيعه البشريه
> 
> الاجابه لا شي
> لانه مازلت الطبيعه البشريه فاسده


*لا فعل كل شئ وفى نفس الوقت لم يكسر القانون الادبى الالهى الذى وضعه الله بنفسه
انه كفل الحرية والارداة للانسان 
فهل سيذهب الطبيب للمريض ويقول له تعالى اتعالج غصب عنك والعلاج متوفر بالمجان
ان صدقت العالج وذهبت هتخف ولو كذبت وقولت استحالة هتفضل مريض*


> خلق الله ادم عليه السلام بطبيعه صالحه وعرضه للاختبار ففشل ادم في هذا الاختبار وارتكب الخطيه
> فاذا لم يكن ادم قد تاب فعقوبته الموت
> 
> واذا تاب فبعد الفداء يدخل الملكوت


*وان تاب فهناك حق الهى عليه وعدل لابد وسينفذ توبة ادم لا تكفى فى شق للعدل لابد وانه سينفذ*


> ولكن للننظر  الان في حال بني ادم
> 
> لهم طبيعه فاسده  وعرضهم للاختبار
> وبما ان ادم عليه السلام كان بطبيعه صالحه وعصي
> ...


*وان تابوا هناك شق العدل لازم هيتنفذ
شوف اى معصية يقع عليها حاجتين
تنفيذ العدل والحق الالهى بالانفصال عن الله والموت
والتوبة شرط الرحمة 
توبة منغير خلاص ولا الهوا فى عدل هيتنفذ
الخلاص هو استعلان العدل الالهى على فجور الناس فى شخص برئ يحمل العقوبة بدلا منك 
يبقى حتى لو تابوا ومنغير الايمان بالذى استعلن فيه العدل كاملا لا شئ *


> فلاضرب مثال للتوضيح
> دكتور في الجامعه وعنده طلبه كتير
> اعطي واحد منهم فقط كتاب يحوي معلومات صحيحه
> واعطي الاخرين كتب تحوي معلومات خاطئه
> ...


*ايه علاقة الكلام دا باللى بنقوله*


----------



## النمر __ الاسود (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق حددها لي وصححها


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميل
> انت قلت ان ادم عليه السلام ظلم البشريه بان جعل طبيعتها فاسده



الحمد لله ، وصلت بالسلامة



> ولكن السوال
> ماذا فعل الله لينقذ البشريه من ظلم ادم الذي هو فساد الطبيعه البشريه



و من قال لك ان الله انقذ ظلم أدم ، أو حاول ذلك؟!!
المسيح تجسد لكي ينقذ الانسان من عقوبة الخطية وهي الموت



> الاجابه لا شي
> لانه مازلت الطبيعه البشريه فاسده



الله ينور عليك



> وللنظر ماذا فعل الله ايضا
> 
> خلق الله ادم عليه السلام بطبيعه صالحه وعرضه للاختبار ففشل ادم في هذا الاختبار وارتكب الخطيه
> فاذا لم يكن ادم قد تاب فعقوبته الموت
> ...



كويس



> ولكن للننظر الان في حال بني ادم
> 
> لهم طبيعه فاسده وعرضهم للاختبار
> وبما ان ادم عليه السلام كان بطبيعه صالحه وعصي
> ...



صح الصح



> فلاضرب مثال للتوضيح
> دكتور في الجامعه وعنده طلبه كتير
> اعطي واحد منهم فقط كتاب يحوي معلومات صحيحه
> واعطي الاخرين كتب تحوي معلومات خاطئه
> ...



مثال فاسد بالمرة !!
فما علاقة هذا كله بالموضوع
انت الآن فهمت و وصلت لكل شئ

هل اعتراضك ان هذا ظُلم؟!!



> وانا في انتظار جيسس وبعد كده اعلق علي كلا من شمس وجيسس



في انتظاري عشان ايه؟
انت فهمت كل حاجة
و انا مش فاهم اعتراضك الحالي علي ايه
ياريت تقولهالي صريحة عشان افهم

هل تقصد ان الله ظلم الانسان بذلك؟!!
​


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> الحمد لله ، وصلت بالسلامة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نعم  اقصد ان الله ظلم الانسان وياريت  تثبت لي انت العكس


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> لماذ لم يبقذ الله البشريه من ظلم ادم رغم انه يستطيع ذلك



لأن الانسان مخيّر ، و علي الانسان ان يتحمل نتيجة اختياره



> المثال ليس فاسد الله اعصي ادم طبيعه سليمه (الكتاب الصحيح)
> وبقيه بني ادم يمتلكون طبيعه فاسده(كتاب خطء)
> وادخل الجميع في اختبار ليري هل سيطيعوه ام لا
> المعطي هنا مختلف طبيعه صالحه لادم وفاسده لبني ادم
> ...



اولا انت تخلط بين النفس البشرية و الطبيعة البشرية
ثانيًا ، الكل أخطأ ، و تسلط عليه الشيطان ، و اعوزهم مجد الله !!

سؤالي عشان نحسم النقطة دي
هل تعرف ما هو فساد الطبيعة البشرية الذي نتحدث عنه؟
ام انك تفترض؟



> نعم اقصد ان الله ظلم الانسان وياريت تثبت لي انت العكس



اثبتلك
الله لا يظلم أي انسان لأن الله يترك للانسان الحرية في الاختيار
و علي الانسان ان يتحمل نتيجه اختياره ، او اختيار من حوله
فالانسان يؤثر فيمن حوله

اذا انا ضربتك بالرصاص في الركبتين ، ستعيش طول عمرك عاجز مُقعد ، فهل الله يجب ان يُصلح خطأي الذي فعلته معك ، و يُعيد ركبتيك الي الحالة الطبيعية؟

يا عزيزي الله خلق الانسان حر ، و يتحمل نتيجة اختياراته ، و هذه هي نتيجة اختياراته

لكن ..
الله تجسد و مات و قام ، لكي يفدي الانسان من (الموت) لأنه أحب الانسان
رغم ان الانسان غير مستحق هذا الفداء

بمعني أصح ، انت بتعتبر ان الله في الفداء كان المفروض عليه انه يصلح فساد الطبيعة البشرية

و انا اقولك ان الله مش مفروض عليه أي شئ ، لأن هذا الفداء هو هبة و عطية و ليس حسب العدل

حسب العدل : الانسان يموت
لكن حسب المحبة ، الله مات عن الانسان

فـ تقدر تقول ان دا نعمة نحن لا نستحقها من الله
فهل من يأخذ نعمة لا يستحقها ، يُطالب بأكثر منها أو يُنسِب العجز لله؟

تلخيص الكلام ، عشان تفهم ببساطة
الله غير ظالم في هذا لأن ، الانسان لا يستحق ذلك
و عليه تحمل نتيجة خطأه​


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> لأن الانسان مخيّر ، و علي الانسان ان يتحمل نتيجة اختياره
> 
> نعم الانسان مخير ولكنه يمتلك طبيعه فاسده واما ادم عليه السلام كان مخير ويمتلك طبيعه صالحه
> 
> ...


في انتظارك


----------



## Critic (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخى المحب للرب*
*مثلما كانت فساد الخطية ليست بيدك و هو ذنب ادم و انت ورثت نتيجة افعاله*
*فان الله فى المقابل قدم الحل و الفداء مجانا و دفع هو الثمن دون ان تدفع انت اى ثمن !*

*و هذا هو العدل*

*فما هو وجه اعتراضك بعد ان عرض الله العلاج المجانى ؟*
*انت لا تقبل العلاج الذى قدمه الله فهذه مشكلتك و انت من يظلم نفسك*


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *فما هو وجه اعتراضك بعد ان عرض الله العلاج المجانى ؟*
> *انت لا تقبل العلاج الذى قدمه الله فهذه مشكلتك و انت من يظلم نفسك*



وجهه اعتراضي ان ان العلاج المجاني المقدم  من الله لم يشفي الانسان بل ترك المرض (فساد الطبيعه ) كما هو
وهذاما يوكد عليه في
وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية  	أيضاً في إنحلالها، في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس، وستبقى في هذا الفساد إلى يوم  	القيامة حين "يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد" (1كو 15: 54) 

وكن علي يقين اني لا اريد مجادلتكم ولكن اريد فقط الفهم


----------



## MATTEW (19 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> وجهه اعتراضي ان ان العلاج المجاني المقدم  من الله لم يشفي الانسان بل ترك المرض (فساد الطبيعه ) كما هو
> وهذاما يوكد عليه في
> وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية      أيضاً في إنحلالها، في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس، وستبقى في هذا الفساد إلى يوم      القيامة حين "يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد" (1كو 15: 54)
> 
> وكن علي يقين اني لا اريد مجادلتكم ولكن اريد فقط الفهم



*كيف هذا 

هل فهمت ما المقصود واضح انك تجادل فقط 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> وجهه اعتراضي ان ان العلاج المجاني المقدم من الله لم يشفي الانسان بل ترك المرض (فساد الطبيعه ) كما هو


خطأ .
الله ورانا العلاج ..
واللى هياخد العلاج .. هيتشفى من المرض .. ويصبح بطبيعة جديدة .

( 2كورنثوس 5: 17 )إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.


السؤال الان ليك ...
هل هتاخد الدواء .. ولا هتقول انا مش عيان !!!؟؟؟

انت اللى المفروض تجاوب دلوقتى ..
متضيعش وقت اكتر من كده .. النهاية قربت . وليك الاختيار . تختار الحياة او الموت .
هتختار ايه ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً في إنحلالها، في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس، وستبقى في هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين "يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد" (1كو 15: 54)


جبت الكلام ده منين ؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> وجهه اعتراضي ان ان العلاج المجاني المقدم من الله *لم يشفي الانسان بل ترك المرض (فساد الطبيعه ) كما هو*
> وهذاما يوكد عليه في
> وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً في إنحلالها، في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس، *وستبقى في هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة *حين "يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد" (1كو 15: 54)
> 
> وكن علي يقين اني لا اريد مجادلتكم ولكن اريد فقط الفهم



*اين دليلك على كلامك_الخاطئ_ بللون الاحمر اعلاه ؟*

*دعنى اصحح فهمك (هذا بافتراض حسن النية انك تريد الفهم) :*

*ها هو العلاج : (بالاضافة لما وضعه الحبيب ابن املك)*

*رسالة بولس الى اهل رومية 3*

*23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ،*
*24 مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،*
*25 الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ، لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ.*
*26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ، لِيَكُونَ بَارًّا وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ.*

*قمة الوضوح*

*رسالة بولس الرسول لاهل تيطس 3 :*

*3 لأَنَّنَا كُنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا قَبْلاً أَغْبِيَاءَ، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ، ضَالِّينَ، مُسْتَعْبَدِينَ لِشَهَوَاتٍ وَلَذَّاتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، عَائِشِينَ فِي الْخُبْثِ وَالْحَسَدِ، مَمْقُوتِينَ، مُبْغِضِينَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.*
*4 وَلكِنْ حِينَ ظَهَرَ لُطْفُ مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ وَإِحْسَانُهُ ­*
*5 لاَ بِأَعْمَال فِي بِرّ عَمِلْنَاهَا نَحْنُ، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى رَحْمَتِهِ ­ خَلَّصَنَا بِغُسْلِ الْمِيلاَدِ الثَّانِي وَتَجْدِيدِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ،*
*6 الَّذِي سَكَبَهُ بِغِنًى عَلَيْنَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مُخَلِّصِنَا.*
*7 حَتَّى إِذَا تَبَرَّرْنَا بِنِعْمَتِهِ، نَصِيرُ وَرَثَةً حَسَبَ رَجَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.*

*رسالة بولس الى اهل كولوسى 3 :*

*9 لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، إِذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ،*
*10 وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ،*


*كان وجه اعتراضك انه لا ذنب لك*
*و المسيح سمع اعتراضك و قدم لك العلاج مجانى فى المقابل*
*تجديد الطبيعة الفاسدة بقبول الفداء و خلاص المسيح*
*و بهذا تحقق العدل*


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> جبت الكلام ده منين ؟؟؟


جبت الكلام ده من هنا

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...wa-Kayeen-Habeel/Adam-and-Eve__39-Nature.html


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ..
> متضيعش وقت اكتر من كده .. النهاية قربت . وليك الاختيار . تختار الحياة او الموت .
> هتختار ايه ؟



اكيد طبعا هختار الحياه التي هي الايمان بالله خالق هذا الكون

وشكرا للجميع علي هذا الحوار الممتع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> طبعا هختار الحياه التي هي الايمان بالله خالق هذا الكون


يبقى دور على مين هو الاله الحقيقى .. لانه وحده هو اللى هيضمن لك الحياة الابدية .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً في إنحلالها، في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس، وستبقى في هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين "يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد" (1كو 15: 54)


انا معرفش قصد الكاتب ايه .
ولكن تعالى نشوف الاية فى سياقها علشان نفهمها كويس

48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هَكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضاً وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هَكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضاً. 
49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضاً صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ. 
50 فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ. 
51 هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ 
52 فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ. 
53 لأَنَّ هَذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَهَذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ. 
54 وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ: «ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». 
55 أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ 

الرسول يتكلم عن طبيعة الجسد ..
الان كلنا فانيين .. ولكنا سنموت ( لان اجرة الخطية موت ) والكل اخطأ . اذا الكل سيموت .

بينما عند القيامة .. سنأخذ طبيعة جديدة غير فانية .. 
فالرسول يوضح اننا لن ننتقل للملكوت بهذة الاجساد وانما باجساد اخرى نورانية .


----------



## المحب للرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> يبقى دور على مين هو الاله الحقيقى .. لانه وحده هو اللى هيضمن لك الحياة الابدية .



انا دورت فعلا و وجدته 
وشكرا لك علي النصيحه
والي اللقاء في سوال اخر


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> نعم الانسان مخير ولكنه يمتلك طبيعه فاسده واما ادم عليه السلام كان مخير ويمتلك طبيعه صالحه



طيب يبقي مخير



> اعرفها واليك تعريف عنها
> هي محبه الخطيئه قاد الي ذلك الهبوط الي المستوي الجسدي



طيب كويس



> ولكن ليس بني ادم من اختار الخطيئه بل ادم عليه السلام هو من اختارها



طيب و علي بني آدم ان يتحملوا اختيار آدم



> هذه نتيجه اختيار ادم وليس اختيار ابناءه



و علي ابناءه تحمل نتيجه اختيار أبيهم
فهذا وضع طبيعي و ليس فردي في قصة الفداء

فالأب المريض بمرض وراثي يُنجب طفل مريض ، و علي الطفل ان يتحمل المرض الذي تسبب فيه والده

السائق الذي يقود سيارته بسرعه ، و يصدم شاب فيسبب له عجز دائم ، فالشاب يتحمل نتيجة الاختيار الخاطئ و التصرف الخاطئ للسائق

هذا هو نظام الكون ، اختيارات الانسان أحيانا تؤثر علي من حوله
فما علاقه هذا بالله من قريب أو من بعيد؟



> نعم ولكن ما كان بعد الفداء استمرت الطبيعه البشريه في فسدها



طيب و بعدين؟!!
ايه المشكلة



> تكون نعمه اذا اتت ثمرها واصلحت الطبيعه البشريه



أتت بثمارها و سمحت لنا بدخول ملكوت السماوات



> هي اخطاء ادم عليه السلام ولست انا



و انت ملزم بتحملها

كما انت ملزم انك تتحمل عجزك بعد حادث سيارة انت لم تخطئ فيه
كما انت ملزم انك تتحمل انك تسقط سنة في الدراسة بسبب ان التصحيح كان ظالم
كما انت ملزم انك تتحمل خطأ كل من حولك عندما يؤثر هذا الخطأ علي حياتك

ما الجديد الذي جعل الأمر مشكلة ؟!!
​


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> طيب يبقي مخير
> 
> نعم مخير ولكن طبيعته فاسده عكس ادم عليه السلام
> الذي حصل علي فرصه اكبر
> ...


ياريت يكون اللي ما بداخلي وصل اليك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> نعم مخير ولكن طبيعته فاسده عكس ادم عليه السلام
> الذي حصل علي فرصه اكبر
> وهي التخيير وطبيعه صالحه



النتيجة واحدة
اختيار الخطية



> هذا اذا كان المرض وراثي وبعدين ازاي يكون المرض وراثي ويكون الاب هو المتسبب فيه
> وهل *حب الخطيئه *مرض وراثي
> فالانسان المومن يكره الخطيئه ويكره معصيه الرب الذي خلقه لانه يحبه



اشتهاء الخطية طبيعة بشرية ، و الطبيعة البشرية تتوارث



> ولكن لا يصل حد التاثير الي درجه دخول النار الي الابد



لذلك تجسد المسيح



> المشكله هي استمرار فساد الطبيعه البشريه



وما المشكلة في ذلك



> فالفداء كان علاج جزئي



نعم الفداء علاج جزئي ، فهو علي جزئين
الجزء الأول وهو دور الله في حياه الانسان
و الجزء الآخر هو قبول الانسان لهذا العمل

فـ الله أتم دوره ، و الباقي هو دور الانسان و ليس دور الله



> عالج عقوبه الموت



و هذا هو دور الله



> ولم يعالج فساد الطبيعه والتي ستسبب مزيد من الخطاي



و هو دور الانسان



> التي ستكون عقوبتها ايضا الموت



و هذا اختيار الانسان أيضًا



> اذا
> الفداء عالج عرض وترك اصل المرض ليسبب العرض مرات اخري



خطأ ، لأن فساد الطبيعة البشرية ليست أصل المرض



> وانا لا انكر ذلك ولكنها تركت لك طبيعتك الفاسده لتي ستخرجك من الملكوت مره اخري



ولماذا تخرجني ، فأنا لدي إرادة لكي انتصر علي هذه الشهوات
و استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني



> اذا دخلت الام السجن فهل ابنها الذي يولد في السجن يظل في السجن الي الابد او الي حين تخرج امه من السجن



لا ، لأن هذا ليس قانون السجن
أراك لا تعلق علي ما أورده من أمثلة !!
فلا أعرف بصراحة ، بدأت اعود الي ظنّي الأول فيك



> ياريت يكون اللي ما بداخلي وصل اليك



وياريت يكون ما كتبته وصلك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 سبتمبر 2010)

صح . هو فى كتاب البابا شنودة



> فى حالة البر الأولى ، كان آدم على صورة الله ، ومثاله ، كما قال الله " نخلق إنساننا كشبهنا " 0 أما فى حالة السقوط ، فقد فقد الإنسان هذه الصورة الإلهية 0
> وفساد الطبيعة البشرية ، الذى سنتحدث عنه فى النقاط التالية ، لم يعد يتفق مع الصورة الإلهية التى كانت له يوم خلق 0
> ولهذا نجد الله يخاطبه آخرى تتفق وصورته فى الخطية ، فيقول له " لأنك تراب ، وإلى التراب تعود " كان صورة الله ، فأصبح تراباً 0 ننتقل إذن إلى النقطة الرابعة من نتائج الخطية ، وهى :
> 
> ...


البابا قال ( وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ) اى الموت فهو نتيجة للخطية .. ثم اكمل ( وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة ) يقصد ستبقى فى حالة الانحلال او حالة الفناء ( القابلية للموت ) حتى يوم القيامة . وهذا قلناه 
ويوم البوق ( يوم القيامة ) سننال اجساد جديدة نورانية ليس بها فناء او انحلال ..

48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هَكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضاً وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هَكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضاً. 
49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضاً صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ. 
50 فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ. 
51 هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ 
52 فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ. 
53 لأَنَّ هَذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَهَذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ. 
54 وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ: «ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». 
55 أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ 

الطبيعة البشرية اصبحت خاطئة وبالمسيح ننال طبيعة جديدة ..
( 2كورنثوس 5: 17 ) إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> البابا قال ( وظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ) اى الموت فهو نتيجة للخطية .. ثم اكمل ( وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة ) يقصد ستبقى فى حالة الانحلال او حالة الفناء ( القابلية للموت ) حتى يوم القيامة . وهذا قلناه


كلام البابا شنوده واضح جدا
ظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ، فى تعب الجسد وتعب النفس ، وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين " يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد " ( 1كو 15 : 54 ) 

فساد الطبيعه في انحلالها والمقصود بالانحلال هنا تجده في الجمله التي تليها
الانحلال  تعب الجسد وتعب النفس

وانت تقول ان الانحلال هو الموت فاين ذكر البابا شنوده ان الانحلال هو الموت
هو ذكر ان الانحلال في تعب الجسد وتعب النفس فهل تعب الجسد والنفس هو الموت


علي العموم ان اشكر كل من حاول الاجابه علي سوالي
واخص منهم
جيسس وابن الملك وشمس الحق
عرضت وجهه نظري وعرضتم وجهه نظركم
فانا اشكركم علي هذا الحوار المحترم 
واتمني ان تبقي لغه الحوار بيننا دائما علي هذا القدر من الاحترام
اكرر شكري 
والي اللقاء في سوال اخر


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ملحوظه اخيره لابن الملك
البابا شنوده فال
ظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ، فى تعب الجسد وتعب النفس ، وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين " يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد " ( 1كو 15 : 54 ) 

البابا قال و وستبقي في هذا الفساد 
فهنا يقصد فساد الطبيعه 
اي ستبقي الطبيعه البشريه في فسدها الي يوم القيامه
ولم يقل في انحلالها
فاين كان معني الانحلال فهو لا يوثر في بقاء الطبيعه فاسده الي يوم القيامه

بمعني اخر
 لا يمكن التخلص من فساد الطبيعه ابدا لانها ببساطه مستمره الي يوم القيامه


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكيد
طول مانت مازلت متمسك بانك من صلب ادم هتعيش فى طبيعة ادم
ولكن لو غادرت صلب ادم ودخلت فى صلب المسيح بالطبع ستترك صورة الارضى الترابى وتلبس صورة السماوى وعدم الفساد
والبابا شنودة مش بيتكلم من عندياته دا كلام كتابنا المقدس
*
*7 الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.*
*48 كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضًا، وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضًا.*
*49 وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ، سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضًا صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ.*


*22 أَنْ تَخْلَعُوا مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّصَرُّفِ السَّابِقِ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ الْفَاسِدَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ الْغُرُورِ،*
*23 وَتَتَجَدَّدُوا بِرُوحِ ذِهْنِكُمْ،*
*24 وَتَلْبَسُوا الإِنْسَانَ الْجَدِيدَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِحَسَبِ اللهِ فِي الْبِرِّ وَقَدَاسَةِ الْحَقِّ.*


*9 لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، إِذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ،*
*10 وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ،*


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اكيد
> طول مانت مازلت متمسك بانك من صلب ادم هتعيش فى طبيعة ادم
> ولكن لو غادرت صلب ادم ودخلت فى صلب المسيح بالطبع ستترك صورة الارضى الترابى وتلبس صورة السماوى وعدم الفساد
> *



ما قولتك بعدم الفساد تتناقض تمتاما(من وجهه نظري)
مع كلام البابا شنوده

ظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ، فى تعب الجسد وتعب النفس ، وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين " يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد " ( 1كو 15 : 54 ) 

انت تقول عدم الفساد

والبابا يقول ستبقي في الفساد الي يو القيامه

طيب انا اصدق مين
اكيد هصدق كلام البابا شوده

مع احترامي لك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> طيب انا اصدق مين



ركز معايا جدا جدا جدا .

قال الرسول اية مهمة 
( 2كورنثوس 5: 17 ) إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.


مثلا قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
جاء المسيح لكي يوحّد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح اللاهوت، وقد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديدًا، ونفسًا جديدة، وعيونًا جديدة، وآذانًا جديدة، ولسانًا جديدًا روحانيًا. وبالاختصار أُناسًا جددًا كلية، هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به

قال القديس مقاريوس الكبير

صارت طبيعة الإنسان كلها خاطئة في شخص الذي خُلق أولاً. لكنها الآن قد تبرّرت من جديد في المسيح، لأنه صار لنا بداية ثانية لجنسنا بعد تلك البداية الأولى، ولذلك فكل الأشياء قد صارت جديدة فيه.​ 
قال البعض ان الانسان ينال طبيعة جديدة مختلفة عن الطبيعة الساقطة .. وقال البعض ان الانسان ينال خلقة جديدة ( بمعنى قلب جديد وفكر جديد وعقل جديد ) 
لو لاحظت ستجد ان المعنيين قريبين جدا من بعض
وكلاهما متفقين ان بدون هذا التجديد لن يدخل الانسان ملكوت السموات . 



تعالى بقى احنا نبص كمان من فوق .
ادم خلق اولا .. طاهرا فى كمال الطهارة . ( لانه خُلق على صورة الله ) .
بعد السقوط
ادم اصبح حاملا لطبيعة مختلفة غير طاهرة .. ونحن اخذناها عن ابونا .
هذة الطبيعة فاسدة ..
فداود النبى قال من 3000 سنة (قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. مزمور 51 : 10 ) 


جاء المسيح ( ليس من زرع بشر .. فمريم العذراء لم تكن الا وعاء نمى بداخله جسد المسيح ) .
يحمل الطبيعة الطاهرة التى لله .
وهو اعطانا هذا التجديد الذى بدونه لن ننال الملكوت .

قال المسيح ( يوحنا 3 )
3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ».
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ:«كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.

بدون التجديد الذى نناله فى المعمودية بعد الايمان .. لن ننال الملكوت .

هل لك استفسار اخر .. عزيزى محب الرب ؟


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ركز معايا جدا جدا جدا .
> 
> قال الرسول اية مهمة
> ( 2كورنثوس 5: 17 ) إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.
> ...



اذن كيف تربط ما بالون الاحمر وبين ما قاله البابا شنوده
ظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ، فى تعب الجسد وتعب النفس ، وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين " يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد " ( 1كو 15 : 54 ) 

كيف سنعطي طبيعه جديده  والبابا شنوده يقول ان الطبيعه ستبقي في فسادها الي يوم القيامه

فقط هذا هو ما اريد معرفته


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> اذن كيف تربط ما بالون الاحمر وبين ما قاله البابا شنوده
> ظهر فساد الطبيعة البشرية أيضاً فى إنحلالها ، فى تعب الجسد وتعب النفس ، وستبقى فى هذا الفساد إلى يوم القيامة حين " يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد " ( 1كو 15 : 54 )
> 
> كيف سنعطي طبيعه جديده والبابا شنوده يقول ان الطبيعه ستبقي في فسادها الي يوم القيامه
> ...


انا جبت لك شاهدين يوحنا ذهبى الفم .. ومقاريوس الكبير 
واحد قال ان الطبيعة تتجدد والتانى قال ان الانسان ينال فكر جديد وعقل جديد وقلب جديد .

البابا شنودة قال نفس كلام القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم .
كلاهما يقولوا .. ان الانسان ينال قلب جديد وعقل جديد وفكر جديد .. بينما الطبيعة الفاسدة سيتخلص نها الانسان يوم القيامة .. 

اما لو واحد مش مؤمن اساسا بالمسيح لن ينال التجديد وسيُحكم عليه بالموت الابدى . ( هذة حقيقة لا تقبل الشك ) .

من فضلك اقرأ ردى السابق .
..........................


----------



## Critic (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخ محب للرب*

*الطبيعة الفاسدة = الطبيعة الفاسدة الساكنة فيَّ*

*فمع ان الله قدم التجديد و العلاج المجانى الا ان هذا بارادتك *

*وقد تخطئ مرة اخرى (بسبب الطبيعة القابلة للفساد) ولم يلغى الله نعمة الحرية او يجبرك على قبول النعمة*

*و فى يوم القيامة ستزول هذه الطبيعة الفاسدة و يحل محلها طبيعة غير قابلة للفساد*

*أرجو أن أكون أفدتك *


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الان هناك رايين واحد يقول ان الطبيعه تجددت بعد الفداء
والاخر يقول انها لم تجدد الطبيعه وانما تجدد الانسان بالكليه

وبناء علي الاول
فقد ظلم الناس الذين كانوا قبل الفداء  لانهم لم تجدد طبيعتهم كما تجددت للذين اتوا بعد الفداء

و بناء علي الثاني 
 لقد ظلمت البشريه كلها بان اختلفت مع ادم في الطبيعه ودخلوا جميعا الي نفس الاختبار وسيحصل الجميع علي نفس الاجر او نفس العقاب


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*.............................*



> وبناء علي الاول
> فقد ظلم الناس الذين كانوا قبل الفداء لانهم لم تجدد طبيعتهم كما تجددت للذين اتوا بعد الفداء


*لا ياعزيزى دا ترتيب ونظام *
*لان التجديد نتيجة للمصالحة*
*والمصالحة ترتب عليها ان يسكب الله روحه على كل مؤمن وبالتالى بالروح سيتجدد كل من يقبوله*
*فهل تمت المصالحة وسكب روح الله فى القديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*من جاءوا قبل مصالحة المسيح الانسان مع الله فى شخصه دينونتهم مقتصرة على ما أعلن لهم فقط *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> لقد ظلمت البشريه كلها بان اختلفت مع ادم في الطبيعه ودخلوا جميعا الي نفس الاختبار وسيحصل الجميع علي نفس الاجر او نفس العقاب


*مش فاهم يعنى ايه الكلام دا*


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مش فاهم يعنى ايه الكلام دا*



انت طالما لم تفهم هذهالنقطه فانت لم تفهم النقطه الاولي لانهما بنيا علي فكره واحد
وهي
ادم عليه السلام كانت طبيعته صالحه واختار المعصيه دون تاثير  من طبيعته لانها كانت صالحه

بني ادم طبيعتهم فاسده وارتكبوا المعصيه بعد ان تاثروا بطبيعتهم فاسده
هل فهمت ما اقصده الان


----------



## Critic (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> السوال الان لماذا فرصه بني ادم اقل من فرصه ادم عليه السلام؟
> لماذا لم يحصل الجميع علي فرص متساويه
> رغم ان العقوبه او المكافاءه متساويه


*حصل الجميع على فرصة متساوية فقد قدم الله العلاج ...(مجانا)... بالفداء و من لم يحظى بالعلاج فى العهد القديم و مات على رجاءه نال الخلاص ايضا بعد الفداء*

*فأين هو الظلم فى الفرص ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكل حصل على نفس الفرصة
الكتاب قال بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية 
وبالخطية الموت
وهكذا اجتاز الموت للجميع
اذ اخطأ ادم
لا غلط
اذ اخطا الجميع 
اجتياز الموت والفساد للجميع مدخله ادم وسببه خطايا الجميع 
تخلى عن فكرة ان المسيح جاى من اجل خطية ادم
المسيح جاى من اجل الخطية وليس خطية
تفهم الفرق بينهم 
اما عن اعطاء الفرصة لكل فرد ان ياخذ طبيعة نقية فدا مستحيل لسبب بسيط 
لان دا يتطلب خلق الانسان وتجديده من جديد بعد السقوط
ودا لن يحدث الا بعد المصالحة 
والمصالحة تمت فى المسيح
الان من حقك تحصل على فرصة انك تحصل على خليقة جديدة 
قبل المصالحة قانون الوراثة والطبيعة هو العامل فى البشرية 
الطريقة الوحيدة ان الله يسمح بانسان يحمل طبيعة نقية بعد السقوط ان يكون هذا الكائن ليس من صلب ادم او يكون الله خلق خليقة جديدة بعيد عن قانون الولادة والتناسل الطبيعى
ودا محصلش لان البشرية سارت بعد السقوط بقانون التناسل الطبيعى فكل مولود يحمل طبيعة والديه 
الوحيد من كسر القانون الطبيعى واتى دون زرع بشر هو المسيح
فخرجنا من دائرة الطبيعة الفاسدة فى التناسل الطبيعى الى طبيعة جديدة مجددة فوقانية من خلال من دخل للعالم نقيا كصورة ادم قبل السقوط ولكن الفرق انه اكمل حياته كاملا دون خطية فقدم انسانا كاملا كالنموذج الذى يريده الله للبشر 
فهل لديك انسان قد كسر قانون التناسل الطبيعى لكى يحمل طبيعة نقية  غير المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان وجدت ستجد ماتطلبه
*


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> اما عن اعطاء الفرصة لكل فرد ان ياخذ طبيعة نقية فدا مستحيل لسبب بسيط
> لان دا يتطلب خلق الانسان وتجديده من جديد بعد السقوط
> ودا لن يحدث الا بعد المصالحة
> ...



يا شمس
المستحيل لا يعرفه الله
بما ان التجديد لم  يحدث الا بعد المصالحه 
فلماذا لم تتم المصالحه من البدايه
لياخذ الجميع طبيعه نقيه
وتكون فرصتهم متساويه مع ادم

ولا تقل انها اراده الله 
لانه اراده الله لا تظلم احد وتعطي للجميع فرص متساويه


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> يا شمس
> المستحيل لا يعرفه الله
> بما ان التجديد لم  يحدث الا بعد المصالحه
> فلماذا لم تتم المصالحه من البدايه
> ...


*شوف يا حبيبى الرب الاله هو اله نظام مش اله تشويش 
تجديد الطبيعة هيكون بالروح القدوس ويتطلب شقين
اولهما ودا الاساسى ان يسكب الله روحه على كل البشر لكى يخلق ويجدد
ثانيهما قبول الانسان عطية الروح للتجديد 
قبل مصالحة الانسان مع الله فى شخص المسيح لم يكن هناك عطية الروح القدس لكل انسان بل كان الروح يصاحب كتبة الاسفار ويحل على مسحاء الرب فقط دون غير ولوظيفة معينة هى انسياق الكتبة لفكر روح الله لكى يكتبوا فكر الله دون اختلاط افكارهم البشرية فى الاسفار ولمسح الكهنة والانبياء والملوك ليكونوا مسحاء ومقدسين للرب 
عدا ذلك كانت الخطية فاصلة بين الله وبين البشر 
وطالما انفصلت العلاقة بين الله وبين الانسان بالخطية فلابد من مصالح اولا لكى يرسل الله روحه فتخلق وتجدد كل شئ
وقالها المسيح فى سفر الرؤيا
هانا اصنع كل شئ جديد
الترتيب المنطقى اللى مرت به البشرية
الله استعلن عدله المطلق على فجور الناس واثامهم واعطاهم قانون الخطية لكى يثبت للبشر بانهم خطاة لن يقدروا ان يخلصوا بذواتهم 
وحينما اراد الله ان يرفع استعلان غضبه على البشر اعلنه فى شخص يسوع الكلمة المتجسد وجعل كل من يؤمن به لا يدان بل يرفع عنه غضب الله
ومن خلال عمل يسوع الكفارى سكب الله من روحه على كل بشر لكى يجدد ويخلق ماقد هلك ويصنع كل شئ جديد 
اذن استعالن العدل على كل البشر ومن بعدها استعلان العدل فى شخص الفادى لتتم المصالحة ومنها قد صنع الله كل شئ جديدا 
هذا هو اله النظام والترتيب كل شئ بخطة وليس كل شئ نقول ان الله على كل شئ قدير
لا هو قدير ان يصنع كل شئ بترتيب ولياقة وحكمة سرمدية  *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*جملة ان الله على كل شئ قدير استخدمت خطا تماما وجعلت من الله اله عشوائى همجى يصنع اى شئ فى اى وقت لمجرد قدرته تسمح بذلك
وحاشاه ان تكون قدرة الله قدرة بلا حكمة وتدبير ولياقة 


*


----------



## المحب للرب (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شوف يا حبيبى الرب الاله هو اله نظام مش اله تشويش
> تجديد الطبيعة هيكون بالروح القدوس ويتطلب شقين
> اولهما ودا الاساسى ان يسكب الله روحه على كل البشر لكى يخلق ويجدد
> ثانيهما قبول الانسان عطية الروح للتجديد
> ...


الكلام اللي انت كتبه جميل
لكن الذي لون بالاحمر
هو المشكله
ادم عليه السلام لم تكون الخطيه تفصل بينه وبين الله ودخل الاختبار اي انه عصي ولم يكون مفصول عن الله
بني ادم الخطيه تفصل بينهم وبين الله الخطيه وعندما يعصوا يكونوا مفصولين عن الله
فادم عليه السلام كان قريب من الله دون فاصل ففرصته اكبر في النجاح وعدم ارتكاب الخطيئه
اما بني ادم فتفصلهم الخطيئه عن الله ففرصتهم منعدمه في عدم ارتكاب الخطيئه 

علي العموم انا مش عايز اجادل وانا شايف ان الموضوع طرحت فيه كل الافكار
عرضت فكرتي وعرضتم فكرتكم في حوار مفيد للجميع

فشكرا لكم


----------



## أَمَة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> الكلام اللي انت كتبه جميل
> *لكن الذي لون بالاحمر*
> *هو المشكله*


 
أخي *المحب للرب*

المشكلة ليست في الكلام الأحمر الذي جاء في مشاركة* شمس الحق (عدا ذلك كانت الخطية فاصلة بين الله وبين البشر ) *بل بتصميمك على رفض الحق.



المحب للرب قال:


> *ادم عليه السلام لم تكون الخطيه تفصل بينه وبين الله ودخل الاختبار اي انه عصي ولم يكون مفصول عن الله*
> بني ادم الخطيه تفصل بينهم وبين الله الخطيه وعندما يعصوا يكونوا مفصولين عن الله
> فادم عليه السلام كان قريب من الله دون فاصل ففرصته اكبر في النجاح وعدم ارتكاب الخطيئه
> اما بني ادم فتفصلهم الخطيئه عن الله ففرصتهم منعدمه في عدم ارتكاب الخطيئه


 
لستَ أنتَ من يقرر صحة أو خطأ إنفصال آدم عن الله بسبب الخطيئة.... بل الكتاب المقدس.

*+++ قبل الخطيئة* *كان آدم* مع الله، يعيش *في الجنة التي غرسها الله خصيصا له.*

[Q-BIBLE] 
8 *وَغَرَسَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ جَنَّةً فِي عَدْنٍ شَرْقا وَوَضَعَ هُنَاكَ ادَمَ الَّذِي جَبَلَهُ*. [/Q-BIBLE]
*+++ بعد الخطيئة* *طرد آدم* *من الجنة* *وانفصل عن الله*. 

[Q-BIBLE]
23* فَاخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ الَّتِي اخِذَ مِنْهَا. *
24* فَطَرَدَ الانْسَانَ وَاقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.* 
[/Q-BIBLE]
يبدو أنك لم تستفد شيئا من موضوعك بعنوان موتا تموت  .
لأنك لو استفدت منها وفهمتها كما قلت في مشاركتك الأخيرة هذه #*37* التي شكرت فيها الجميع لأنك حصلت على الإجابة، لما كتبت موضوعك الثاني هذا الموازي للموضوع الأول. 



المحب للرب قال:


> علي العموم *انا مش عايز اجادل* وانا شايف ان الموضوع طرحت فيه كل الافكار
> عرضت فكرتي وعرضتم فكرتكم في *حوار مفيد للجميع*
> فشكرا لكم


 
*ليقفل الموضوع إذن *​ 
بما أنك مش عايز تجادل بعد كل هذا الكم من الجدل في هذا العدد من الصفحات. ​
يؤسفني أن اقول لك أنك واهم لو فكرت أن الحوار كان مفيد للجميع.

*أنت لم تستفد* *ولا تزال على ضلالك ورفضت طريق الخلاص*.

*أراءك النابعة من عالم الظلمة* التي حاولت أن تزرعها في مشاركاتك *ليس لها مكان في عالم النور* *ولا تفيد أحدا بل* *تضر من هم مثلك لا يريدون أن ينزعوا أقنعة الضلال عن عيونهم.*

*نصلي من أجلك ومن أجل أمثالك.*


----------

